# Jambo House Standard View Room/Sav view



## 6scoops (Aug 2, 2011)

I wanted to post a room report on my recent stay at AKL Jambo house.

I was booked in a *standard view studio*, and was given room #5384.  This room was at the very end, near the barn where they take care of the animals.  Most Standard view rooms will either have a view of pool or parking lot, this view was a full on SAVANNA VIEW!!

The cast member who checked me in, said the view is some how obstructed that is why they cannot rent it in Sav view category.

I have to say, the walk to the room was long, but the view was great!!  There was a pole, and outdoor stairwell off to the right,  that did not block the view at all!!  I guess that is the obstruction the cast member was talking about.

Here is a link to a photo of the view:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/65917291@N07/6001790869


----------



## siesta (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad you got a great room. Thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## janej (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the report.  We are checking in on Sep 2 at AKV with studio standard view.  I wonder if I can request this room.  Did you put any request in?


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 2, 2011)

*Yes*



janej said:


> Thanks for the report.  We are checking in on Sep 2 at AKV with studio standard view.  I wonder if I can request this room.  Did you put any request in?



I put in a request to be near the lobby with a pool view.  They were fully booked, and this room was not what I requested. It was a very far walk from lobby.  I had no Idea that Jambo had any rooms that were considered standard view, but still had a excellent view of the Savanna.  I would request this exact room number, if you can.  The barn is neat, you see a lot of animals because they call them over, with different sounds.


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome view!


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 2, 2011)

That is awesome!  We are going to be there 9/22... can't wait!! :whoopie:


----------



## littlestar (Aug 2, 2011)

You know, I think my niece and her family just had this same room.  I reserved a Standard view for them in Jambo and they sent pictures of their view and it was Savannah.  They were so surprised and I was too!


----------



## wimom03 (Aug 3, 2011)

*standard view Jambo House with Savanna view*

We just got back from AKL Jambo house.  We had 2 standard view studios with savanana views.  Rooms 5230 and 5232 both had sunset savana views.  Not too far from the lobby.  We saw all sorts of animals: Giraffes, zebras, eland (cattle), gazelles, wilderbeasts, birds.   There were 4 giraffes that would come by our room(s) and sit down (3 of 5 nights).

I had requested by the elevators and next to each other for the studios.  I had wanted near the lobby and pool view, but my group of 7 was very happy to see the animals instead.  We loved the jambo house.


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I have become completely fascinated by this place.  Anything else anyone can tell about it?  I read the website for it.  How long is the bus ride to the park gate?


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 5, 2011)

*AKV*



loafingcactus said:


> Okay, I have become completely fascinated by this place.  Anything else anyone can tell about it?  I read the website for it.  How long is the bus ride to the park gate?



This resort is incredible.  Check out the Tug review section, there is a lot of info on this resort.  The only park it is really close to is AK.  The other parks, especially MK, it is more like a 10-15 min bus ride.  It is the farthest from Mk, but not a big deal at all.  The uniqueness of the resort more than makes up for the proximity!


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, if I put on "Jambo" or "Disney" I don't get it... Pls. Teach me how to search properly.. Thank you!!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 5, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> Okay, I have become completely fascinated by this place.  Anything else anyone can tell about it?  I read the website for it.  How long is the bus ride to the park gate?



The resort has many rockers in public area, decks, and patio areas to view the animals. They have night vision goggles sessions. They have guides (1 year interns) to act as interprets of their continent. An onsite buffet (reasonable for Disney prices) and higher end table meals to add to the expereince.

Now, if they just stop charging $9.95 a day for internet in the room.


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 5, 2011)

*AKV Reviews*



loafingcactus said:


> Okay, if I put on "Jambo" or "Disney" I don't get it... Pls. Teach me how to search properly.. Thank you!!!



Click on marketplace at top of this screen.  Then click resort ratings and reviews.  Then orlando area.  

Villas at Animal Kingdom Lodge is currently the 2nd highest rated on tug, for that area.   You will have to be logged in to see the reviews


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 5, 2011)

Got it... Thanks!


----------



## DianeV (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful resort. We had a savannah view over Christmas and it was so cool to wake up and see the animals outside. Just a nice decor overall. I agree about the internet!


----------

